
We wrote Shifty, the testing robot that randomly swaps cryptocurrencies - abrkn
https://medium.com/sideshift-ai/meet-shifty-the-robot-that-randomly-tests-sideshift-ai-8c8336b89d4f
======
wired8888
Wow super cool! A bot that tests crypto trades automatically and randomly?
awesome!

